# Wife



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Q. What does a battered wife do when she gets home from the shelter?

A. The washing up, if she's got any sense.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If you look over your shoulder, you'll spot the boundary of taste and decency.
Still, I laughed 

Cue Steve_Mc to come and have a go at me...


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

W.I.F.e

Washing Ironing F**king etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My GF has size 3 feet..... she can get SO much closer to the kitchen sink 

And its no accident that women get married in white..... after all, most kitchen appliances come in that colour....


----------

